# GPS Tracks GranCanaria



## umtreiber (24. März 2010)

Hallo,
wer hat ein paar gute GPS Tracks von Gran Canaria.
Idealerweise wenig Teer und mit viel Trails. S0-S2 (max S3).

Danke vorab
  wolfgang


----------



## superstef (24. März 2010)

Hi Wolfgang,

SuFu zu Gran Canaria oder gleich auf http://www.ride-on.info/2006/index.php5?next=seite&iid=49 zu detaillierten Beschreibungen....die GPS-Daten selbst sind dann momentan noch auf Bikemap verlinkt - werden aber bald auch auf www.ride-on.info verfügbar sein.

Ride-on
greetz stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (24. März 2010)

Stuntzi hat das Eiland doch fast komplett auf "Links" gedreht. Schau mal in den Live-Berichten (The Snake), da gibts Infos satt.


----------



## umtreiber (29. März 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Stuntzi hat das Eiland doch fast komplett auf "Links" gedreht. Schau mal in den Live-Berichten (The Snake), da gibts Infos satt.



naja..2-3 tracks gibts da von ihm....


----------



## kroun (30. März 2010)

ich war im jänner 1 woche dort und habe jede tour (und das waren wirklich ein paar fuxe touren ) aufgezeichnet... schick mir ein mail und ich schick sie dir... allerdings sind die touren nicht sauber aufgearbeitet und auch nur im Mapsource, da ich computer gewechselt habe und  ich die Garmin CD nicht mehr finden kann


----------



## Skwal (8. April 2010)

umtreiber schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wer hat ein paar gute GPS Tracks von Gran Canaria.
> Idealerweise wenig Teer und mit viel Trails. S0-S2 (max S3).
> -> [email protected]
> ...



Unsere Touren auf gps-tour.info:
Nr 6312, 6309, 6308

Meist Asphalt bergauf, bergab technisches Niveau beachten.


----------



## umtreiber (15. April 2010)

Danke für die Tipps.
anbei möchte ich euch meine Touren zur Verfügung stellen:

http://ul.to/wbt0k9

10 Touren im gpx Format. Alle Touren starten/enden in San Augustin.
Bitte vorher auf der Karte gegenprüfen, bei manchen Touren ist viel Tragen (!) nötig oder sind sehr schwere Trails "versteckt".


----------



## kamikater (28. September 2010)

@umtreiber: Kann es sein, dass der Link nicht mehr funktioniert. Könntest du mir die Tracks zukommen lassen? Danke!


----------



## steiggeist (28. September 2010)

empfehle den guten führer von Henning Schmalfuß
http://www.rother.de/titpage/5019.php in verbindung mit kompass karte 1:50.000

zum gustieren:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=novsaoiomZc"]YouTube        - 2010-04-11 gran canaria[/nomedia] für pfadfinder ;-) (nicht im buch)
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrhvkuZ7tlo"]YouTube        - 2010-04-12 gran canaria[/nomedia] + [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVdqpnrd2Dc"]YouTube        - 2010-04-12 gran canaria more[/nomedia] mt tauro in umgekehrter richtung, sehr empfehlensewrt


----------



## umtreiber (29. September 2010)

here we are... von pdf nach zip umbenennen..
Anhang anzeigen GranCanaria.zip.pdf


----------



## kamikater (29. September 2010)

@steiggeist: Die Gegend im ersten Video kommt mir bekannt vor. Ist das beim Cruz Grande bzw. oberhalb Chira-Stausee?

@umtreiber: Danke! Welche der Touren würdest du besonders empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## umtreiber (29. September 2010)

tour: 8ter und 12ter april


----------



## steiggeist (29. September 2010)

@kamikater: oberhalb vom chira stausee stimmt. cruz crande ist auch nicht weit weg.


----------



## kamikater (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mir jetzt den Rother Führer besorgt und muss sagen, der macht auf den ersten Blick einen recht brauchbaren Eindruck. Manko ist, dass man die beschriebenen Touren nicht als GPS-Tracks runterladen kann. Nach Beschreibung zu fahren ist halt doch sehr nervig und führt auch meist zu "Verfahrern". Hat jemand Tracks, die den Touren im Rother-Führer am nächsten kommen?


----------



## rayc (31. März 2011)

So, nun auch von mir die Tracks von Gran Canaria im März 2011:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=unqxolvijbqhlrxr (Pico Nieves)
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qngzhpzpmxohxnzd (Tauro)
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qsqbjclvoctrouet (Pilancones)
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nkgrgbxohysuhwrl (Roque Nublo -Teror)
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xovqlnmlkkssifhl (Roque Nublo - Juncal)
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=yluuthahsxiqsuuv (Teror)
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jumignidryfpwllg (PicoNieves - ElCardon)
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=feddagennbbmtjxz (Guayadeque)
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vtgsfwdcokotkpkh (Tauro - ElPalmarete)
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jinfuqjlubrhfcoh (Hierba Huerto)
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=paypiehvmatxpath (Atajos)
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pukazpamkmmjcxkj (Roque Nublo - Tejeda - Artnara)
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mympxdsbzetublrl (PicoNieves - San Bartolome)
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fkiakqgtzqjozpcb (Artenara - Coruna)

Ich habe unsere 17 Touren auf 14 reduziert, dabei unfahrbare Abstiege rausgenommen und teilweise den Startpunkt verlegt um den Strassenanteil zu reduzieren.
Die 2 obigen Tauro-Touren würde ich zusammenlegen.

2 Touren basieren auf http://www.ride-on.info/2006/index.php5?next=touriframe&sregion=91 für die restlichen Touren habe  ich Infos von @stuntzi und von meinem Urlaub auf Gran Canaria 2005 verarbeitet. Vielen Dank dafür an stuntzi 
Auch wenn wir stuntzi für den einen oder anderen Abstieg verflucht haben , aber das gehört dazu das man beim Auskundschaften sein Bike auch mal den Berg hinabträgt. 
Keine Angst, diese Sachen habe ich rausgenommen.
Paar Trails haben wir aber auch selbst entdeckt.

Die obigen 14 Touren bilden ein rundes Paket wenn man sich gerne auf S2-Niveau oder bewegt und schwere Abschnitte (S3) auch mal schiebt.
3 Touren sind nichts für Leute mit Höhenangst, hier bitte die Kommentare bei den Touren lesen.

Bilder findet ihr unter http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/38533
hier mal typischer Weg auf Gran Canaria:




Wer Fragen zu den Touren hat, stellt sie bitte hier. Dann haben auch andere was davon.

Ray


----------



## checkb (31. März 2011)

Hamma. 

Da La Palma mit Familie ausfällt, werde ich wohl Gran Canaria mal ins Auge fassen.

checkb


----------



## rayc (31. März 2011)

Du meinst, die wird am Strand geparkt? 

Ja das geht auf GC oder TF besser.

Nimm dr einen Leihwagen, ansonsten kommst du nicht in den Norden.

www.recordrentacar.com hat recht gute Preise.
Deine Frau kann dich ja in den Bergen aussetzen und danach ungestört den Strand geniessen. 

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (1. April 2011)

Bleibt deine Frau am Strandparkplatz?   Wofür gibt's die Oma beim Strandurlaub.

Bilders?

checkb


----------



## scylla (1. April 2011)

checkb schrieb:


> Bleibt deine Frau am Strandparkplatz?



So ein Einpark-Versuch hätte sehr böse für ihn enden können 
Auf GC gibt's so schöne Canyons


----------



## TTerminator (26. Mai 2011)

Hi,
wollte nächsten Monat nach GC und mir dort ein Bike leihen und evtl ne geführte Tour mitmachen, hat da jemand Infos?
Hotel ist in Playa del Ingles.

Vielen Dank

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## kroun (27. Mai 2011)

Freemotion heißen die Jungs in Maspalomas... kann ich nur empfehlen bei den gef. touren mitzumachen...

hab ev. auch ein paar tracks aufgezeichnet... die findest du auf www.mountainbike.bz

schönen urlaub
kron


----------



## ombre998 (2. September 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> So, nun auch von mir die Tracks von Gran Canaria im März 2011:
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=unqxolvijbqhlrxr (Pico Nieves)
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qngzhpzpmxohxnzd (Tauro)
> ...




Tausend Dank für die mega Arbeit, die ihr euch gemacht habt!!!!
Genau das hab ich gesucht.
Übrigens auch echt schöne Bilder von euch!!

Sind im Dezember unten und werd die Tracks mal antesten

merci
grüße
tommy


----------



## mxsilver (31. Oktober 2011)

ombre998 schrieb:


> Tausend Dank für die mega Arbeit, die ihr euch gemacht habt!!!!
> Genau das hab ich gesucht.
> Übrigens auch echt schöne Bilder von euch!!
> 
> ...



Ich fliege am 27.01.12 für zwei Wochen nach GC ( Maspalomas ).
Wollte ursprünglich ein paar Touren mit Freemotion fahren, aber so wie die Ihre Preise jetzt angezogen haben, überlege ich, die Touren alleine zu fahren.
Ist zufällig noch jemand in diesem Zeitraum vor Ort?

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## rayc (31. Oktober 2011)

55 für eine Tour ist schon extrem. 
Aber da ist ein einfaches Leihbike dabei, hast du mal angefragt was die Tour ohne leihbike kostet?

Alleine wird auf Dauer schon etwas monoton.

ray


----------



## mxsilver (31. Oktober 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> 55 für eine Tour ist schon extrem.
> Aber da ist ein einfaches Leihbike dabei, hast du mal angefragt was die Tour ohne leihbike kostet?
> 
> Alleine wird auf Dauer schon etwas monoton.
> ...



Die "besseren" Touren kosten ja schon  75,00...

Ne, hab noch nicht gefragt, aber mehr als  15.-- werden die kaum fürs Bike abziehen..

Seb


----------



## Holzmtb (11. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
wir waren jetzt gerade auf Gran Canaria und haben bei Free Motion die 
"MTB-Bike Woche" mitgemacht. Hier ein kurzer Bericht aus "erster Hand":

Das "einfache" Bike ist ein Cannondale RZone twenty und reicht für die 
normalen Touren völlig aus.
Bei den Trail Touren (also den "besseren") ist ein Jekyll3 mit inbegriffen.
Darüber hinaus starten alle MTB Touren mit einem Shuttle und enden
teilweise auch damit. Dann ist der Bringdienst zum Hotel auch mit dabei.
Von Playa del Ingles direkt gibt es nicht viel, was man direkt machen kann. 
Man kann sich auch nur shutteln lassen oder sein eigenes Bike mitnehmen.

Die normalen Touren sind landschaftlich sehr schön mit einem sehr geringen Trail Anteil. Wobei für den einen oder anderen die Abfahrten auf den Schotterpisten schon Herausforderung genug waren.

Die Trails sehen wirklich so aus wie auf dem Foto oben gezeigt.

Zu Freeride selbst kann ich nur sagen, daß wir eine sehr gute Organisation erlebt haben und auch die Bikes in Ordnung waren.
Mit den Guides hatten wir durchweg viel Spaß. Sie haben es auch gut verstanden
die unterschiedlichen Leistungsstufen der Mitfahrer in Einklang zu bringen.

Wir waren für unsere Ansprüche sehr zufrieden. 

Grüße
Holzmtb


----------



## kamikater (12. November 2011)

Ich war kürzlich auch eine Woche dort und bin alleine gefahren, da mich allein schon die Größe der Gruppen, die ich unterwegs gesehen habe, abgeschreckt hat. Kann jetzt allerdings nicht sagen, von welchem Veranstalter die waren. Was seid ihr denn für Touren gefahren? Waren das nur die "Klassiker" oder bekommt man da auch unbekannte Trails gezeigt, die man alleine womöglich nicht findet? Ich habe mir den Flyer von Free-Motion geholt und war eigentlich etwas enttäuscht, dass kaum eine Tour über 1000 hm hat. Das ist mir für eine Tagestour echt zu wenig. Ich kann mir auch nur schwer vorstellen, wie die Guides das mit Sicherheit sehr unterschiedliche Leistungslevel -sowohl bei Kondition als auch bei Fahrtechnik- unter einen Hut bringen wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzmtb (15. November 2011)

Hallo Kamikater,
ich denke es ist alles eine Sache des eigenen Anspruchs und der eigenen Erwartungen.
Für uns war es wichtig uns um nichts kümmern zu müssen und einfach nur Spaß zu haben. 

Die Gruppen waren zwischen 6 (Trailtour) und 17 (Tour die dann geteilt wurde) Teilnehmern groß.
Die Leistungsunterschiede wurden dadurch aufgefangen, daß die Guides nur an unübersichtlichen 
Stellen vorgefahren sind und ansonsten die Treffpunkte angegeben haben. 
Es war auch für die Langsameren kein Problem dem ganzen zu Folgen.
Ich war Anfangs auch etwas überrascht über die Höhenmeter, war dann aber doch froh, daß es 
nicht viel mehr waren. Gerade auch die Norden Trails die ich gefahren bin hören sich wenig an. 
Aber auf Grund des sehr hohen Geländeanteils 
war es absolut ausreichend.

Ich kann nicht sagen, ob es die Klassiker waren oder etwas Neues. 
Die Touren sind auf deren Homepage inkl. Profil und Karte zu finden. 

Ich denke wenn man sich gewisse Ziele an KM und HM setzt und auch sonst eher 
auf eigene Faust unterwegs ist sollte man die Finger von solchen Angeboten lassen. 
Wenn man aber nicht nur allein unterwegs sein will und auch noch nette 
Mitstreiter kennenlernen möchte ist man ganz gut aufgehoben.

Grüße
Holzmtb


----------



## ombre998 (4. Dezember 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Die "besseren" Touren kosten ja schon  75,00...
> 
> Ne, hab noch nicht gefragt, aber mehr als  15.-- werden die kaum fürs Bike abziehen..
> 
> Seb




"Ich kann dir daher nur den Preis für die Singletrailtouren ohne Leihbike anbieten:
49,-- Euro 1 Singletrailtour
3er-Singletrail-Touren-Paket 139,-- Euro"


Dies ist eine frische Information von Free Motion.


Grüße


----------



## mxsilver (8. Dezember 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> So, nun auch von mir die Tracks von Gran Canaria im März 2011:
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=unqxolvijbqhlrxr (Pico Nieves)
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qngzhpzpmxohxnzd (Tauro)
> ...




Moin,

hätte noch eine Frage :

Welche Topo-Karte fürs GPS habt Ihr verwendet?

Gruß

Seb


----------



## rayc (12. Dezember 2011)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hätte noch eine Frage :
> 
> ...



Ich habe ein TwoNav Aventura, das Gerät kann Rasterkarten und Vektorkarten.
Als Rasterkarten verwende ich die Karten des span. Landesvermessungsamtes oder die Kompass Karte.
Dazu kommt als Vektorkarte folgende Karte mit mtb:scale-Einstufungen:
http://www.naviboard.de/vb/showpost.php?p=418107&postcount=68

Für Garmin würde ich die openmtbmap verwenden oder alternativ die TopoHispania.

ray


----------



## camper69 (20. November 2012)

Mahlzeit.

Bin vom 16.-30.12. in Playa del Ingles und werde ein paar traillastige und anspruchsvolle Touren fahren. Leihwagen für insgesamt 2 Bikes ist vorhanden.
Vielleicht ist ja jemand zu einer ähnlichen Zeit vor Ort und hat Lust, gemeinsam zu biken

BikeOn


----------



## Luk00r (20. November 2012)

Gibts auch ein paar Tracks für S3 trails ?

Openstreetmap ist ja nicht so ergiebig auf GC (im Gegensatz zu La Palma)
Bin noch am Überlegegen, ob La Palma oder Gran Canaria.

Am liebsten jeden Tag irgendwas vergleichbar mit dem 601er 

evtl. habt ihr ja noch ein paar Tips, die mir die Entscheidung für eine Insel erleichtern


----------



## camper69 (20. November 2012)

ich kenne bereits beide Inseln ein wenig...und mit deinem 601 bist du auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite.
Fahre selber 180/160 mm und suche noch entsprechende technische und anfordernde Trails...


----------



## superstef (20. November 2012)

is ja klar dass um diese jahreszeit der fred wieder ausgegraben wird ;-)

hier schon mal ne kleine einstimmung für die leutz, die jetzt bald wieder auf GC abgehn:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4KuQ3VwLyQ"]GranCanaria Enduro Ausfahrt 2011 / Fahrbar - Ride On - Freeride Mountain Bikeausfahrt - YouTube[/nomedia]



greeetz und ride-on


----------



## ombre998 (20. November 2012)

superstef schrieb:


> is ja klar dass um diese jahreszeit der fred wieder ausgegraben wird ;-)
> 
> hier schon mal ne kleine einstimmung für die leutz, die jetzt bald wieder auf GC abgehn:
> 
> ...




hübsches video..
sehr geil!

evtl sieht man sich mal wieder, dieses jahr sind wir anfang dezember auf la palma, wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superstef (21. November 2012)

hey ombre - la palma wär auch mal nicht schlecht. is schon länger her dass ich da auch mal war. bock hätt ich da schon auch mal. aber die trails hab ich jetzt nicht so fett in erinnerung oder rockt la palma auch?  GC is für ende jan schon mal fest gebucht - yeahh. greeetz


----------



## rayc (27. November 2012)

La Palma ist eigentlich die "Bike-Insel" der Kanaren. 

Ich muss da auch mal wieder hin, aber erst einaml geht es nach GC.

Ray


----------



## mali5 (5. Februar 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> So, nun auch von mir die Tracks von Gran Canaria im März 2011:
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=unqxolvijbqhlrxr (Pico Nieves)
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qngzhpzpmxohxnzd (Tauro)
> ...



Hallo rayc,

werde vermutlich Anfang März den ein oder anderen deiner Tracks unter die Räder nehmen. Praktisch ist die Einstufung in S1, S2 etc. Vermutlich kennst du die Kriterien für die Einstufung recht gut, mir hilft da immer ein Vergleich. 

Ich bin mal die ein oder anderer deiner Touren in der Sierra Nevada gefahren, kannst du dazu deine Einstufung geben, z.B. für die Tour Sierranevada2010_monachil_iv.gpx ?

- Die war für mich zumindest schon grenzwertig.

Oder auf La Palma die Umrundung der Caldera im Osten?

Ich traue mir selbst eher nur S1 zu, evt. auch mal S2.

Schon mal besten Dank im Voraus
mali5


----------



## rayc (5. Februar 2013)

Hi @mali5 im großen und ganzen würde ich sagen das die Touren auf Gran Canaria schwerer sind als in der Sierra Nevada.

Blockiger und felsiger, der Süden von GC hat wie die Sierra Nevada viel loses Geröll.

Die Runde die du in der Sierra Nevada ansprichst, würde ich im Mittel mit S2 mit einer S3 Stelle einstufen.
Diese ist auf der Abfahrt vom höchsten Punkt, da kommt eine kleine Höhle wenn man rechts fährst statt den Trail weiter zu folgen.
Danach würde sagen ist es eine schwere S2.
So wie diese Abfahrt sind viele Trails auf GC.

Die Caldera Umrundung auf La Palma habe ich nicht gemacht, ich hatte nie Mitfahrer zum mitmachen motivieren können. 

Die oben genannten Touren auf GC bin ich damals mit meinem CC-Fully mit einer 140er Variogabel gefahren.
Jetzt über Weihnachten dagegen mit meinem LV301 mit 160er Gabel.
Damit fahren sich die Strecken deutlich leichter.

Die Touren im Süden haben viel loses Kram, die Strecken im Norden dagegen sind meist lehmig und bei Nässe fast unfahrbar rutschig.
Also macht Touren im Norden, nur wenn es trocken ist.
Die Trails oben um den Pico Nieves und Roque Nublo bestehen größtenteils aus gesetzten Stein und immer wieder Stufen.
Spitzkehren sind auf GC auch sehr beliebt.

Einen kleinen Bericht zu unseren diesjährigen GC-Urlaub hat meine Frau hier geschrieben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10207735#post10207735

Ich habe alle gefahren Strecken in OSM eingepflegt, daher werde ich sie nicht separat veröffentlichen.
Auch sind meine Vorlieben inzwischen nicht mehr mainstream-tauglich, ich stehe auf verblockte/felsige langsames technischen Kram.
Die meisten würden auf solchen Strecken fluchen, ich will ja niemand den urlaub vermiesen.

Die obigen Touren von 2011 halte ich aber immer noch für empfehlenswert.
Die Strecken haben sich aber teilweise verändert, viele Wege sind in einen  schlechteren Zustand. Paar wenige Wege sind neu hergerichtet und somit leichter.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir etwas helfen.
Es ist klar das man bei den Einstufungen nie 100% objektiv sein kann, persönliche Vorlieben/Stärken/Schwächen fliessen immer unbewusst ein.
Da ist dein Ansatz mit einer Vergleichsstrecke, ein guter Weg.

Ray


----------



## mali5 (5. Februar 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Hi @mali5 im großen und ganzen würde ich sagen das ...



...schon mal danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich denke das hilft mir. Wobei letztlich gilt: Versuch macht kluch - werde auf jeden Fall das ein oder andere austesten.

Schöne Bilder übrigens. So eine gute Figur (auf dem Bike) mache ich auch mit viel Mühe sicher nicht.

Die Caldera-Umrundung auf La Palma kann ich übrigens nur wärmstens empfehlen. Unabhängig vom fahrtechnischen Anspruch/Können (ich habe das ein oder andere Mal geschoben) war das die landschaftlich grandioseste Tour auf der Insel.

mali5


----------



## scylla (5. Februar 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Einen kleinen Bericht zu unseren diesjährigen GC-Urlaub hat meine Frau hier geschrieben:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10207735#post10207735


 
bzw. hier ein bisschen Text 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10238310&postcount=351

Um auf GC maximalen Spaß auf allen/(den meisten unserer) Trails zu haben, sollten imho die Sierra-Nevada Trails recht firm sitzen. 2011 kam ich mit der Sierra Nevada klar, war aber mit ein paar Sachen auf GC trotz mehr Federweg etwas überfordert. 2012/13 war GC dann Spaß pur. 
"Problem" auf GC ist, dass es wenige S0/S1 Wege gibt. D.h., wenn man gleich am Anfang merkt, dass es doch nicht passt, dann hat man entweder ein Problem, oder man wächst an seinen Aufgaben 
Die Region um Tamadaba bietet einige "Flowtrails", die nicht so verblockt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4wk (24. März 2013)

Hab Mitte März auch mal Gran Canaria unter die Stollen genommen. Einfach eine traumhafte Insel zum biken, wenn man denn die entsprechende Fahrtechnik besitzt. Komisch fand ich, dass ich auf meinen Touren überhaupt keine anderen Biker getroffen habe, höchstens mal den ein oder anderen Wanderer.
Meine Touren habe ich mit ein paar Bildern in meinem Blog "dokumentiert". Viel Spaß und vielleicht inspiriert es ja den ein oder anderen. 

Grüße

Dennis


----------



## robert.vienna (20. September 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Die 2 obigen Tauro-Touren würde ich zusammenlegen.




@ Rayc: Vielen Dank für die tollen Tourenvorschläge, aber ich versteh nicht ganz wie das gemeint ist. Ich hab beide Touren vor mir geöffnet, aber ich seh nicht wie man die kombinieren soll.

Beim Start von http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qngzhpzpmxohxnzd starten, dann hoch auf den Montana de Tauro schieben ... aber wie dann nach Osten kommen zum anderen Trail http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vtgsfwdcokotkpkh ? Und den dann gegen den Uhrzeigersinn fahren (oder wie soll man sonst Soria einbeziehen wie von Dir vorgeschlagen)? Das würde bedeuten, dass man vom 1. Trail alles bis auf den 1h Anstieg weglässt, oder? Ist der wirklich so uninteressant so wie von Dir beschrieben (ohne den direkten Abstieg nach Mogan vom Paso de las Laderones)?

Ich hab die Kompass-Karte, vielleicht ist da ja was nicht eingezeichnet.


----------



## rayc (20. September 2013)

Schau dir mal beide Tracks in GPSies mit OSM als Karte an, dann siehst du wie du queren kannst.
Der Weg ist als graue Linie (Weg) auch in der Kompass-Karte drin!
Irgendwie muss man auch wieder zurück zum Auto, dann kann man die Straße nach Soria nehmen und dann weiter auf Piste.
Das habe wir Weihnachten 2012 so gemacht.

Die Schlußabfahrt vom ersten Track ist nicht mein Ding.
Sehr loses Geröll, ich mag es nicht.
So lange man auf der Hochebene ist, ist es meist leicht zu fahren (S1-S2).

ray


----------



## robert.vienna (20. September 2013)

Ah stimmt auf der OSM bei gipsies sieht man den gut. Hat sogar eine Bezeichnung (PR GC 45). 

Also wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe schlägst Du vor, von der ersten Tour die Schiebepassage auf den Montana de Tauro zu übernehmen (Start: Tauropass), dann dort runter bis zur Abzweigung des PR GC 45, diesen nach Osten bis zur Palmarete-Wand und dann die zweite Tour gegen den Uhrzeigersinn fahren. Richtig?

Dann komm ich aber beim Baranquillo Andres wieder zurück auf die Straße, nicht in Soria. Ausser man fährt bei La Sabinilla in den Barranco rein, da ist in der Kompass-Karte ein Weg eingezeichnet (bergauf nach Soria).


----------



## rayc (20. September 2013)

Schicke mir mal eine Mail, ich gebe dir dann einen Track.
Kann aber 1-2 Wochen dauern.
Ich gehe Biken 

Ray


----------



## robert.vienna (26. September 2013)

Ich glaube, die sind diesen Weg gefahren:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10657282&postcount=43

lg

Robert


----------



## rayc (7. Oktober 2013)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die sind diesen Weg gefahren:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10657282&postcount=43
> 
> ...



Yep. genau die Tour.
Meine Mail hast du bekommen?

Ray


----------



## robert.vienna (7. Oktober 2013)

Ja danke. 

Wie meinst Du den Hinweis auf Lebensgefahr? "Lebensgefahr wer den Trail macht" oder "Lebensgefahr wer bei den heiklen Stellen nicht absteigt und schiebt"?

Würde den Trail gerne fahren, weil die Aussicht fantastisch zu sein scheint.


----------



## scylla (7. Oktober 2013)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Ja danke.
> 
> Wie meinst Du den Hinweis auf Lebensgefahr? "Lebensgefahr wer den Trail macht" oder "Lebensgefahr wer bei den heiklen Stellen nicht absteigt und schiebt"?
> 
> Würde den Trail gerne fahren, weil die Aussicht fantastisch zu sein scheint.



Wer ausreichend schwindelfrei ist, kann eigentlich durchfahren. Ist bis auf 1-2 kurze Passagen fahrtechnisch eher einfach. Wer sich nicht sicher ist, nicht doch kurzzeitig mal den Rappel zu bekommen, steigt aber bei den luftigen Passagen lieber frühzeitig ab (so hab ich's zumindest gemacht) 
Lebensgefahr für nicht-ganz-schwindelfreie Leute oder unsichere Fahrer besteht durchaus an manchen Stellen, man sollte nicht zur falschen Seite fallen. Ein paar der Fotos aus dem von dir verlinkten Bericht düften selbsterklärend sein. Wer kein Problem mit senkrechten Wänden neben sich hat, düfte kein Problem haben, der Weg ist immer ausreichend breit und eben und es gibt keine Seil- oder Kletterstellen.
Ich habe ziemliche Höhenangst, und habe daher die "senkrechten" Stellen geschoben, weil ich wusste, dass ich vor lauter Angst dort auch auf S0 fatale Fahrfehler machen würde, aber ansonsten bin ich recht entspannt durchgekommen. Also im Zweifelsfall ist es wenigstens zu Fuß kein Problem.


----------



## robert.vienna (7. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ... der Weg ist immer ausreichend breit und eben und es gibt keine Seil- oder Kletterstellen.
> Ich habe ziemliche Höhenangst, und habe daher die "senkrechten" Stellen geschoben, weil ich wusste, dass ich vor lauter Angst dort auch auf S0 fatale Fahrfehler machen würde, aber ansonsten bin ich recht entspannt durchgekommen. Also im Zweifelsfall ist es wenigstens zu Fuß kein Problem.



Super Info, danke. Werd ich genauso machen. Wir sind 19.-24.10. dort, Wetter ist ja derzeit noch prächtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (7. Oktober 2013)

Dann viel Spaß auf GC 

Ray


----------



## Southbike (15. Oktober 2013)

bin demnächst wieder auf Gran Canaria, kann mir jemand einen Tipp für Trails bis maximal S2 geben? am besten von Maspalomas aus

Höhenmeter sind kein Problem, bin selbst ein paar Trails vor einigen Jahren vom Cruz Grande gefahren, jedoch kann ich diese nicht mehr genau technisch zuordnen?

Wie technisch ist der Trial vom Cruz Grande zum Chira Stausse, und der andre Trail vom Cruz Grande nach San Bartolome?
bei dem genannten Link von Ride, wurde dieser mit S1 benannt - sieht zumindestens in den Youtube Videos technisch schwieriger aus.
Danke


----------



## robert.vienna (15. Oktober 2013)

Die Touren von Free-Motion starten teilweise von Maspalomas, sie sind gut beschreiben und man kann sie alle von deren Webseite downloaden: http://www.free-motion.net/mountainbiken/gran-canaria-sommer

Rayc hat hier viele Touren verlinkt, die Rundtouren von Santa Lucia / San Bartolome aus sind.


----------



## Southbike (15. Oktober 2013)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Die Touren von Free-Motion starten teilweise von Maspalomas, sie sind gut beschreiben und man kann sie alle von deren Webseite downloaden: http://www.free-motion.net/mountainbiken/gran-canaria-sommer
> 
> Rayc hat hier viele Touren verlinkt, die Rundtouren von Santa Lucia / San Bartolome aus sind.


 
ja habe ich gesehen, leider keine Beschreibung über die technische Schwierigkeitseinordnung des Cruz Grande Trails hinab zum Chira Staussee..
wird vielleicht ein User hier einmal gefahren sein und kann mal die Grobeinschätzung abgeben - 
Danke


----------



## scylla (15. Oktober 2013)

Welcher Trail genau, zum Chira-See gibt's mehrere? Mir fällt spontan einer mit S1/S2 und wenig kleinen S3-Passagen am Ende ein, und einer mit S1/S2 am Anfang und S3/S4 am Ende.
Ersterer läuft direkt zum Stausee runter, zweiterer endet im Taleinschnitt ein Stück "vor" dem See, und der Rest bis zum See ist dann Piste.

Selbiges gilt für die Strecke Cruz Grande -> San Bartholome. Einer mit S1, einer mit S1/S2, und einer mit S3-Abschnitten. Beim ersten fährt man ab Cruz Grande eine ziemliche Weile auf Piste um den Berg rum vor es in den Trail geht, die beiden letzteren gehen direkt ab dem Cruz Grande los. Wobei du dir um den S3-Trail keine Sorgen machen musst, da man den nur schwer findet, wenn man ihn nicht sucht 

schau mal in Post Nr. 15 hier im Thread:
Die Tour (PicoNieves - San Bartolome) beinhaltet z.B. den S1/S2-Trail nach San Bartholome.
Die Schwierigkeitseinstufung findest du in der Beschreibung auf GPSies, wenn du den Links folgst.

In OSM sind einige Mountainbike-Einstufungen drin.


----------



## Southbike (15. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Welcher Trail genau, zum Chira-See gibt's mehrere? Mir fällt spontan einer mit S1/S2 und wenig kleinen S3-Passagen am Ende ein, und einer mit S1/S2 am Anfang und S3/S4 am Ende.
> Ersterer läuft direkt zum Stausee runter, zweiterer endet im Taleinschnitt ein Stück "vor" dem See, und der Rest bis zum See ist dann Piste.
> 
> Selbiges gilt für die Strecke Cruz Grande -> San Bartholome. Einer mit S1, einer mit S1/S2, und einer mit S3-Abschnitten. Beim ersten fährt man ab Cruz Grande eine ziemliche Weile auf Piste um den Berg rum vor es in den Trail geht, die beiden letzteren gehen direkt ab dem Cruz Grande los. Wobei du dir um den S3-Trail keine Sorgen machen musst, da man den nur schwer findet, wenn man ihn nicht sucht
> ...



der S1/2 nach San Bartholome ist der direkte Weg lt. meiner Karte - den bin ich glaube ich vor einigen Jahren gefahren... einige Stufen drin, soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann, wird unten mit recht viel Geröll doch dann recht anspruchsvoll - soweit ich mich erinnern kann
der S1 müsste dann  über Degollada de la Manzanilla führen

den vom Cruz Grande Richtung Chira, meinte ich über Degellado del Dinero über Degollada del Soro nach Chira

aber Danke, ich glaube ich habe nun das gefunden, was ich gesucht habe
Gruss


----------



## Eva_Renchtal (15. Oktober 2013)

Ist jemand von euch über Silvester auf GC?


----------



## Southbike (15. Oktober 2013)

noch eine abschliessene Frage.
wie technisch ist der Trail vom Degollada de la Manzilla über La Cruz de La Umbria nach Las Tenderas  - habe in einem anderen Zusammenhang von einer Schranke gelesen
Danke


----------



## scylla (15. Oktober 2013)

Southbike schrieb:


> noch eine abschliessene Frage.
> wie technisch ist der Trail vom Degollada de la Manzilla über La Cruz de La Umbria nach Las Tenderas  - habe in einem anderen Zusammenhang von einer Schranke gelesen
> Danke



im Mittelteil so










erst einiges S1/S2 dann S3 und ganz unten wird's fies eng mit S4 drin.
Die Schranke tangiert dich nicht, da kommt man nur aus dem Trail raus, muss dann aber eh in die andere Richtung zum Ayagaures Stausee. Da hat nur ein rechtschreibschwacher Privatgrundbesitzer wenig nette Dinge dran geschrieben, und ein lustiger Wanderer hat's um Kommentare ergänzt, das ist alles.
Wenn du S2 lieber magst, nimmst du eher den da:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=paypiehvmatxpath


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Southbike (15. Oktober 2013)

Danke, ist wirklich nichts für mich und nichts für mein Bike (100mm)


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2013)

die andere Variante (GPSies) schaut so aus:












oben isses recht flowig, unten kommen wenige S3-Meter.




Southbike schrieb:


> der S1/2 nach San Bartholome ist der direkte Weg lt. meiner Karte - den bin ich glaube ich vor einigen Jahren gefahren... einige Stufen drin, soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann, wird unten mit recht viel Geröll doch dann recht anspruchsvoll - soweit ich mich erinnern kann
> der S1 müsste dann  über Degollada de la Manzanilla führen



Der S1/S2 nach San Bartholome wurde frisch hergerichtet und gepflastert. Es sind Stufen drin und grobes "Kopfsteinpflaster", aber Geröll nicht. Zumindest als wir den 2011 angeschaut haben.

Beim Chira-See meinst du wahrscheinlich das hier?
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jinfuqjlubrhfcoh
ich persönlich mag den gar nicht wegen der ekligen Querung am Ende. Technisch isser aber einfach.

Schau dir mal die Gegend bei Tamadaba an, da gibt's recht viel auf S1/S2 Niveau. Nur nicht den Camino Real nach San Pedro, der ist absturzgefährdet+S3 (aber geil).


----------



## Southbike (16. Oktober 2013)

kann aber auch sein, dass ich dies falsch in Erinnerung habe - bei div. Touren oft schwierig nach einigen Jahren wieder richtig zuzuordnen.

die Chira Runde meinte ich, lt. GPSies nicht nur eklig sondern auch nicht ganz ungefährlich
habe ein Bild hierzu im Netz gefunden, wenn es diese Querung wäre

deine Bilder sind sehr schön und zeigen den teils hohen technischen Anspruch der Insel


----------



## robert.vienna (16. Oktober 2013)

Super Fotos, sehr cool!


----------



## rayc (16. Oktober 2013)

Southbike schrieb:


> kann aber auch sein, dass ich dies falsch in Erinnerung habe - bei div. Touren oft schwierig nach einigen Jahren wieder richtig zuzuordnen.
> 
> die Chira Runde meinte ich, lt. GPSies nicht nur eklig sondern auch nicht ganz ungefährlich
> habe ein Bild hierzu im Netz gefunden, wenn es diese Querung wäre
> ...



Wo ist das Bild?
Ich erkenne es nicht.
Welche Runde meinst du genau von GPSies, einer meiner Touren?

Man sollte beachten, das sich durch Regen die Wege auf den Kanaren sehr schnell verändern.
Im Herbst noch ein "Flow"-trail und nach den Winter ein Geröll-Monster und im nächsten Jahr wieder wunderschön hergerichtet und Kinderwagentauglich.

Daher sind aktuelle Infos immer wichtig, es wäre schön wenn ihr von GC zurück kommt, den aktuellen Zustand beschreibt.

Ray


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2013)

Southbike schrieb:


> kann aber auch sein, dass ich dies falsch in Erinnerung habe - bei div. Touren oft schwierig nach einigen Jahren wieder richtig zuzuordnen.
> 
> die Chira Runde meinte ich, lt. GPSies nicht nur eklig sondern auch nicht ganz ungefährlich
> habe ein Bild hierzu im Netz gefunden, wenn es diese Querung wäre
> ...



nicht ganz ungefährlich trifft definitiv zu, wenn man nicht 100% schwindelfrei ist. Das Bild erkenne ich nicht, kann mich an so einen Abschnitt nicht erinnern. Großteils ist die Querung S0/S1, aber halt 20cm schmal am Steilhang. Ich hab einiges geschoben, weil ich mich da absolut nicht wohlfühlen wolle. War auch an 2 Stellen abgerutscht, und wurde augenscheinlich nicht gepflegt (waren 2011 dort, und im Winter 2012/2013 nochmal)

Der technische Anspruch ist in der Tat im Durchschnitt recht hoch, im Vergleich zu anderen Revieren. Wege auf durchgängig S1/S2 Niveau zu finden, ist da fast schon eine Aufgabe. Wobei wir das aber auch nicht ernsthaft versucht haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Southbike (16. Oktober 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Wo ist das Bild?
> Ich erkenne es nicht.
> Welche Runde meinst du genau von GPSies, einer meiner Touren?
> 
> ...


 
also das Foto habe ich Internet auf einer Wanderseite gefunden
http://www.angies-dreams.net/news/20131009-vom-cruz-grande-zum-morro-de-la-hierba-huerto.php

ja müsste einer deiner Touren sein.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jinfuqjlubrhfcoh
der Abschnitt mit der Querung

kann gerne von dem Zustand berichten, bin in ca. 4 Wochen dort. Glaube jedoch, soweit ich den Bildern entnehmen kann, setzt ihn euren andere Schwerpunkte - mehr technisch, mehr Federweg, Ausrüstung und sicherlich auch eigenes Fahrkönnen


----------



## Southbike (16. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> nicht ganz ungefährlich trifft definitiv zu, wenn man nicht 100% schwindelfrei ist. Das Bild erkenne ich nicht, kann mich an so einen Abschnitt nicht erinnern. Großteils ist die Querung S0/S1, aber halt 20cm schmal am Steilhang. Ich hab einiges geschoben, weil ich mich da absolut nicht wohlfühlen wolle. War auch an 2 Stellen abgerutscht, und wurde augenscheinlich nicht gepflegt (waren 2011 dort, und im Winter 2012/2013 nochmal)
> 
> Der technische Anspruch ist in der Tat im Durchschnitt recht hoch, im Vergleich zu anderen Revieren. Wege auf durchgängig S1/S2 Niveau zu finden, ist da fast schon eine Aufgabe. Wobei wir das aber auch nicht ernsthaft versucht haben


 
ist die Querung "nur" mit dem Bike zu fahren heikel, oder sogar zu Fuss, weil so schmal?


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2013)

Southbike schrieb:


> ist die Querung "nur" mit dem Bike zu fahren heikel, oder sogar zu Fuss, weil so schmal?



besonders an einer der beiden abgerutschten Stellen fand ich's mit Rad in der Hand auch schon heikel, da musste mir mein Mann das Radl drübertragen, damit ich auf allen Vieren krabbelnd rüber konnte (Höhenangst )
Ansonsten geht's zu Fuß, aber es zieht sich halt ewigst in die Länge und ist rein daher schon saublöd, falls man vor hat alles zu schieben. Die Aussicht ist's nicht wert, da gibt es besseres.

Deinem Link zufolge müsste die Stelle auf dem Foto nicht auf dem Track liegen. Den ersten Teil auf den Bildern erkenne ich wieder. Der Teil ist aber noch nicht ausgesetzt, es gibt ein paar Gegenanstiege. Wenn ich es recht erkenne sind die auch nur am Anfang den GPSies Track gelaufen. Wenn man den Pisten-Schwenker beim GPSies Track ignoriert: ab da wo die schreiben "An dieser sehr markanten Kreuzung, begrenzt durch beidseits eine niedrige Mauer und gegenüber (hinter Michi) eine weitere Mauer, geht man wiederum rechts." geht es beim GPSies Track meiner Meinung links ab (durchs Mäuerchen), und ab da wird es schmäler und ausgesetzter, aber noch nicht gefährlich. Danach kommt man nochmal auf ein kleines Aussichtsplateau, und ungefähr ab dem wird's richtig eklig. Die Wanderer sind beim Mäuerchen nicht links ab sondern grade aus bzw. rechts.
Vielleicht erkennt der rayc ja mehr, ich hoffe ich vertu mich da grad nicht. 100% sicher bin ich nicht.


----------



## Southbike (16. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> besonders an einer der beiden abgerutschten Stellen fand ich's mit Rad in der Hand auch schon heikel, da musste mir mein Mann das Radl drübertragen, damit ich auf allen Vieren krabbelnd rüber konnte (Höhenangst )
> Ansonsten geht's zu Fuß, aber es zieht sich halt ewigst in die Länge und ist rein daher schon saublöd, falls man vor hat alles zu schieben. Die Aussicht ist's nicht wert, da gibt es besseres.
> 
> Deinem Link zufolge müsste die Stelle auf dem Foto nicht auf dem Track liegen. Den ersten Teil auf den Bildern erkenne ich wieder. Der Teil ist aber noch nicht ausgesetzt, es gibt ein paar Gegenanstiege. Wenn ich es recht erkenne sind die auch nur am Anfang den GPSies Track gelaufen. Wenn man den Pisten-Schwenker beim GPSies Track ignoriert: ab da wo die schreiben "An dieser sehr markanten Kreuzung, begrenzt durch beidseits eine niedrige Mauer und gegenüber (hinter Michi) eine weitere Mauer, geht man wiederum rechts." geht es beim GPSies Track meiner Meinung links ab (durchs Mäuerchen), und ab da wird es schmäler und ausgesetzter, aber noch nicht gefährlich. Danach kommt man nochmal auf ein kleines Aussichtsplateau, und ungefähr ab dem wird's richtig eklig. Die Wanderer sind beim Mäuerchen nicht links ab sondern grade aus bzw. rechts.
> Vielleicht erkennt der rayc ja mehr, ich hoffe ich vertu mich da grad nicht. 100% sicher bin ich nicht.


 
ja Danke, wäre sehr, sehr schade wegen dieser Querung die Tour auszulassen. Längere Schiebepassagen sind nicht mein Ding und unbedingt gefährliche Passagen benötige ich auch nicht, bin auch alleine unterwegs...


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2013)

sorry, alles zurück, ich hab mich vertan 
Die Querung die ich meinte wäre eigentlich bei Degollada de la Hierbuherto Richtung Cruz de Agustina. 
Dann weiß ich jetzt auch welche Querung im GPSies Track wirklich drin ist. Die geht an einer Wasserleitung lang und ist zwar auch ausgesetzt aber nicht abgerutscht und auch sonst nicht weiter schlimm. Kannste einfach fahren.
Sorry für's Angst und Verwirrung stiften!


----------



## rayc (16. Oktober 2013)

Southbike schrieb:


> ja müsste einer deiner Touren sein.
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jinfuqjlubrhfcoh
> der Abschnitt mit der Querung



Warum ich da "absturzgefährdet" geschrieben habe, kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern.
Diese Querung geht an einer Wasserleitung lang.
Lässt sich aber einfach auslassen, in dem man einfach auf der Piste runter zum Chira rollt.

Ist eine schöne Runde und eine der leichteren, lohnt! 

ray


----------



## Southbike (16. Oktober 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Warum ich da "absturzgefährdet" geschrieben habe, kann ich mich nicht mehr erinnern.
> Diese Querung geht an einer Wasserleitung lang.
> Lässt sich aber einfach auslassen, in dem man einfach auf der Piste runter zum Chira rollt.
> 
> ...


 
wenn sich das so einfach umgehen lässt, dann 

Danke


----------



## robert.vienna (16. Oktober 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Ist eine schöne Runde und eine der leichteren, lohnt!
> 
> ray



Die Tour gibts auch als Variante wo man von San Bartolome aus startet und dort über eine Südschleife BERGAUF radelt über die Degollada de la Manzanilla. Man stößt dann ca. 2km südlich des Cruz Grande auf diesen Trail.

Ist das (bis auf das Schiebestück vor der Degollada) für nicht so konditionsstarke FahrerInnen machbar?


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2013)

Das Trailstück (gepunktet) zur Degollada Manzanilla schiebt man definitiv auch als konditionsstarker Fahrer großteils. Ich kenn das bergab.
Die Piste ab der Degollada ist dann "höhengleich" mit Wellen, nicht besonders anstrengend.
Kann man machen, aber macht meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich Sinn, außer man will auf Teufel komm raus die Straße vermeiden.


----------



## robert.vienna (16. Oktober 2013)

Der Vorteil eines Starts von San Bartolome wäre, dass man dann als Abschluss diesen auch auf dem Kartenausschnitt zu sehenden gepunkteten Trail (der sich dann gabelt) vom Cruz Grande zurück nach San Bartolome nehmen könnte. 

Sieht lecker aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (16. Oktober 2013)

Sind sie auch 
Beide.

Nimm den rechten (südlicher), der andere ist sehr geröllig mit viel losen Kram und ist schwer zu erkennen.
Den Einstieg sieht man eh fast nicht.

Ray


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2013)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Der Vorteil eines Starts von San Bartolome wäre, dass man dann als Abschluss diesen auch auf dem Kartenausschnitt zu sehenden gepunkteten Trail (der sich dann gabelt) vom Cruz Grande zurück nach San Bartolome nehmen könnte.
> 
> Sieht lecker aus.



jo hatte ich mir schon gedacht, ich würd aber halt einfach die Straße raufkurbeln, ist weniger anstrengend als Trails hochzulaufen  
Die fand ich persönlich nicht sooo schlimm (war quasi unsere Haus-und-Hof-Straße von Fataga aus), man trifft mehr Rennradler als Autofahrer. Aber wenn man Asphalt-Hasser ist, dann geht natürlich auch die Variante über den Trail zum Degollada Manzanilla.


----------



## Dorsdn (10. November 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin zwischen dem 15.-24.12.2013 auf Gran Canaria, Playa del Ingles.
Ich bekomme von meiner Freundin drei Tage zum biken .

Ev. findet sich jemand der ähnlich Konditionsschwach ist wie ich und mit mir an den bike-Tagen eine Touren fahren will.

Ich denke so an Touren S1-S2 (ev. auch einzelne S3 Stellen), so bis zu 30km und max. 850Hm. Über den Rest kann man sich ja unterhalten. 
Ich habe ev. auch an 1 oder 2 Tagen ein Auto.

Ach ja, Touren (gpx-files) hab ich leider noch nicht, also falls mir da jemand was zukommen lassen könnte, wäre das auch super.
Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## h4wk (10. November 2013)

Bin ein paar Touren auf Gran Canaria gefahren, habe immer versucht, die Trails die es runter ging, möglichst gut zu beschreiben / bebildern: MTB Touren Gran Canaria

Allgemein waren die Trails aber alle eher S2 und schwerer oder halt breite Wege...
Guten Input für Touren gab mir auch dieser Führer: amzn.to/17oZeDt

Sind auch einige kürzere Touren drin. Ohne Auto direkt von Playa del Ingles wirds aber wohl schwer. San Bartolome oder so sind als Ausgangspunkt wesentlich besser geeignet. 

Grüße

Dennis


----------



## Dorsdn (10. November 2013)

Danke - das Buch habe ich heute schon bestellt.  Hast Du ev. Ein paar Touren davon als gpx-files? Wäre nett wenn ich die haben könnte.


----------



## h4wk (10. November 2013)

Die Touren sind in den ganzen Blogposts unten als GPX-File angehängt (jeweils letzte Zeile)

Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Dorsdn (10. November 2013)

Danke,  schau ich mir an.


----------



## fissenid (11. November 2013)

Schau mal bei Freemotion vorbei!
Die Preise sind zwar etwas höher, aber erstklassige Bikes....

In Verbindung mit der Tour sind die Bikes "günstig", bei Buchung ohne Tour finde ich sie zwar teuer.....

Auf der Seite findest du auch die GPS Tracks zu den Routen...
http://www.free-motion.net/






Dorsdn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin zwischen dem 15.-24.12.2013 auf Gran Canaria, Playa del Ingles.
> Ich bekomme von meiner Freundin drei Tage zum biken .
> 
> ...


----------



## Southbike (11. November 2013)

Freemotion kann ich nur weiterempfehlen, sowohl Touren als auch Mitbikes. Wenn ich kein Rennrad/Fitnessbike mitnehme, miete ich dies immer dort immer MTBs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorsdn (11. November 2013)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich Freemotion etwas teuer (85Euro für die Chira Trail Tour) finde und auch nicht so gerne in einer grossen Gruppe fahre. 
Ich hätte jedoch mein eigenes bike dabei, dann wird es ja hoffentlich etwas billiger.

Könnt ihr eine Tour besonders empfehlen? 
Ich habe Interesse an der Chira Trails - Tour, bin aber etwas von den 4 von 4 Technikpunkten abgeschreckt. 
Kann das jemand in die Singeltrailskala übersetzen, der die Tour schon gefahren ist?


----------



## Lexalex (11. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde im Dezember für eine Woche auf der Insel sein. Ich würde gerne eine Art Rundfahrt machen. Schlafen will ich größtenteils draußen.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee für eine Route oder vielleicht sogar GPS-Daten?

Danke und Grüße
Felix


----------



## Southbike (12. November 2013)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich Freemotion etwas teuer (85Euro für die Chira Trail Tour) finde und auch nicht so gerne in einer grossen Gruppe fahre.
> Ich hätte jedoch mein eigenes bike dabei, dann wird es ja hoffentlich etwas billiger.
> 
> Könnt ihr eine Tour besonders empfehlen?
> ...


 
wie schon oben beschrieben, sind die Trails auf Gran Canaria schon etwas technisch anspruchsvoller.
Ich selbst fahre auch nur maximal S2, und da muss man schon etwas suchen - fahre auch die Chira Tour 
bin Ende November wieder da, kann dann etwas mehr zu dem Niveau der Tour sagen

eine kleine schöne Tour, jedoch nur mit S0 Anspruch ist die Grand Canyon Tour, wird auch von Freemtion angeboten.
Billig ist Freemotion nicht, dafür hast aber auch entsprechende Qualität - Qualität kostet nun mal etwas.
Dafür bekomme ich ein Bike in einem einwandfreien technischen Zustand, dafür bin ich dann auch bereit ein paar Euros mehr zu zahlen.
Aber das muss letztendlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Mitnehmen tue ich selbst nur Rennräder oder Fitnessräder, MTB nehme ich keine mehr im Flieger mit, die leihe ich mir lieber aus. Habe da keine so guten Erfahrungen gemacht
hängt sicherlich auch davon ab, wielange man vorort biken möchte. Das Bike im Flieger mitzunehmen ist auch nicht gerade günstig, da haben einige Fluggesellschaften in den letzten Jahren ordentlich zugeschlagen - auch der Transfer zum Hotel lassen sich einige Reiseveranstalter mitlerweile mehr als gut vergünstigen, um dies noch positiv auszudrücken - dies ist aber unabhängig davon, ob MTB oder Rennrad
bis 5 Tage Biken rentiert sich ein eigenes Bike eher selten, ist meine Erfahrung.
Weiter ist fraglich, ob man im Urlaub Lust dazu hat am Bike rumzuschrauben. Beim Mieten, wenn etwas nicht passt, bringe ich es zum Händler und habe somit meine Ruhe. Das muss man komplett betrachten, da am Rennrad/Fitnessbike tendenziell eher wenig zu Schrauben gibt, finde ich diesen eigenen Transport "stressfreier" gegenüber einem MTB.


----------



## scylla (12. November 2013)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> Ich habe Interesse an der Chira Trails - Tour, bin aber etwas von den 4 von 4 Technikpunkten abgeschreckt.
> Kann das jemand in die Singeltrailskala übersetzen, der die Tour schon gefahren ist?



Ich bin zwar nie mit Freemotion gefahren, aber ich kenne die Trails, die bei deren "Norden Trails" Tour gefahren werden (lässt sich anhand des Textes erschließen, welche gemeint sind). Die "Norden Trails" ist auch mit Technik 4 eingestuft. Auf der Singletrailskala würde ich die Trails mit S1-S2 bewerten.
Vielleicht hilft dir das etwas weiter...


----------



## Dorsdn (12. November 2013)

@Southbike, danke für die Infos. 
Hinsichtlich der Leihbikes kann man unterschiedlicher Meinung sein, für mich kann ich es mir noch vorstellen ein bike zu bekommen, mit dem ich Spass habe. 
Für meine kleine Freundin jedoch nicht, dann könnte ich mir viel anhören wenn Sie so ein Leihbike nehmen müsste. Ich bin froh, dass Sie nun ein bike hat das ihr (im doppelten Sinne!) passt.
Ausserdem hab ich schon Leihbikerahmen brechen sehen, da kann ich gut drauf verzichten. 
Aber dass muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
Hoffe Du versorgst mich mit News /gps-tracks nach deinem Urlaub.  
Das wäre nett.
 @scylla, ja das hilft. Deine Einschätzung deckt sich mit den Videos die ich auf youtube gesehen habe. Wobei mir grundsätzlich klar ist, dass Videos alles verharmlosen. 

Danke an euch beiden.


----------



## Southbike (12. November 2013)

Infos gerne, jedoch habe ich kein GPS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorsdn (12. November 2013)

Ok, na dann wünsche ich einen schönen Urlaub.  Wann bist wieder da?


----------



## Southbike (13. November 2013)

am 24.11. bin ich wieder zurück.
ich war schon mindestens 5 mal auf Gran Canaria, denke sogar öfters - jedoch nicht immer mit dem MTB.
denke wettertechnisch müsste es auch in den Bergen noch ganz o.k sei, werde dies aber dann immer spontan vorab entscheiden, was ich fahren werde oder nicht. die Chira Tour ist mal geplant, aber aus den genannten Gründen kann es durchaus möglich sein, dass ich kurfristig umdisponiere. Natürlich kann man auch mit Winterausrüstung dort oben fahren, aber genau darum fliege ich ja nach Gran Canaria, um genau diese nicht zu verwenden. Prinzipiell müsste es im November noch warm sein, war zu dieser Jahreszeit schon einmal dort, und da war es mehr als warm.
Ende Dezember oder sogar im März herrschen dort recht kühle Temperaturen , zumindestens in den Bergen.
Auch wenn die Canaren relativ wetterstabil sind, ein gewisses Glück beim Wetter - vor allem über die Wintermonate gehört immer dazu


----------



## h4wk (13. November 2013)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr im März unten am Meer knapp 35° - in den Bergen oben an schönen Tagen mindestens 20°. Der Fairness halber muss man aber sagen, dass ich auch zwei Tage hatte, an denen oben in den Bergen richtig bescheidenes Wetter war... Nebel / Regen und 10-15°.... nicht schön - aber deutlich besser als der Schnee in den Alpen 

Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Lexalex (17. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte meinen Radkoffer am Flughafen lassen. Hat das schon einmal jemand gemacht und kann mir einen Tipp geben?

Viele Grüße
Felix


----------



## h4wk (18. November 2013)

Auf die Ideee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen, eigentlich gar nicht so blöd! 

Wenn du mehr Infos findest, sag bitte bescheid!


----------



## Southbike (24. November 2013)

so bin wieder da, das Wetter war in Summe gut jedoch teilweise extrem windig.
die geplante Chira Tour bin ich nicht gefahren, da es an diesem Tag abartig gewindet hat auf der Rückseite des Cruz Grande hat es mich sogar mit Windjacke durchgefroren..
daher bin ich 2 mal den Trail vom Cruz Grande direct nach San Bartolome gefahren. Meiner Einschätzung nach bewegt sich der Trail im S1 und S2 Bereich, anfangs eher leichter mit Stufen im S1 Bereich später dann ordentlich verblockt mit S2 Passagen, nicht ganz einfach aber fahrbar - war mit einem 29er Scalpel mit 100mm unterwegs
Piste befindet sich in einem sehr guten Zustand.

Ansonsten eher Höhenmeter geschrubbt, auch die Grand Canyon Tour und Teile davon wieder eingebaut, diese Strecke ist fahrtechnisch relativ einfach, denke S0
aber eine sehr schöne Tour


----------



## scylla (24. November 2013)

Southbike schrieb:


> daher bin ich 2 mal den Trail vom Cruz Grande direct nach San Bartolome gefahren. Meiner Einschätzung nach bewegt sich der Trail im S1 und S2 Bereich, anfangs eher leichter mit Stufen im S1 Bereich später dann ordentlich verblockt mit S2 Passagen, nicht ganz einfach aber fahrbar - war mit einem 29er Scalpel mit 100mm unterwegs



deckt sich mit meiner Einschätzung


----------



## powderJO (25. November 2013)

gestern auch von gc zurück gekommen, war allerdings mit dem renner unterwegs. super insel zum radfahren, beim nächsten mal werde ich sicher auch mal ein mtb leihen.


----------



## shurikn (1. Dezember 2013)

Wie ist denn die Chira Trail Tour von free motion einzuschätzen? Schon mal wer gefahren?


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2013)

shurikn schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Chira Trail Tour von free motion einzuschätzen? Schon mal wer gefahren?



... und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier...

blätter mal eine Seite zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shurikn (2. Dezember 2013)

Ok ok, trotz Suchfunktion irgendwie überlesen... aber interessieren würd's mich trotzdem ob sie schon mal wer gefahren ist mit Free Motion. Werde Ende Dezember dort sein, ohne Bike dafür mit Freundin, einen Tag wollte ich mich dem Biken widmen, zu schwer macht keinen Bock aber zu einfach is auch nix...


----------



## h4wk (2. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du mir nen GPS Track der Tour hast, kann ich dir ggf weiterhelfen. Gefahren mit Freemotion bin ich sie allerdings noch nie.


----------



## shurikn (2. Dezember 2013)

h4wk schrieb:


> Wenn du mir nen GPS Track der Tour hast, kann ich dir ggf weiterhelfen. Gefahren mit Freemotion bin ich sie allerdings noch nie.




Coole Sache, hier als gezippte GPS Datei und winziger googlemaps Ausschnitt 

http://www.free-motion.net/mountainbike/tour/winterprogramm/mtb-tour-chira-trail-0


----------



## rayc (2. Dezember 2013)

Karte geht auch in groß 
Klick auf Link "show in a bigger map"

Ist bis Chira S1-S2, danach so weit ich es sehe Piste.

ray

P.S.: Ist übrigens in OSM eingestuft und in meiner Tracksammlung zu finden (Siehe Anfang dieses Threads).


----------



## Devy (2. Dezember 2013)

shurikn schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Chira Trail Tour von free motion einzuschätzen? Schon mal wer gefahren?



Hallo,

bin ich vor 14 Tagen gefahren. Hab mich mit einem Jekyll von ganz unten 1850hm hochgequält in dann noch 500hm Gegenanstieg im Trail. Ähm, war leicht fertig danach....

Der Trail hat ein paar schöne gröbere und steile Passagen mit Stufen drin. Die sind aber kurz und ich hätte mir ehrlich gesagt mehr erwartet! Sonst kommen halt viele holprige Abschnitte mit Faustgroßen-Steinteppichen.

Fürs Jekyll kein Problem.

Für ein paar Impressionen von der GrandCanyonXXL Tour mal nen Blick in mein Profil (Videoalbum).


----------



## Wayne70 (6. Januar 2014)

Hey, bin gerade zurück aus GC. Bin auch die Tour mit Freemotion Chira Trail Tour (aber eigenes Bike) gefahren.
Ich würde schon sagen, dass 2 bis 3 S3 einzelne Stellen drin sind. Viele holprige Stellen, ja richtig. Und auch Asphalt
Abfahrt. Ich fande den Mix aber ok. Nach meiner Aufzeichnung lagen die Daten aber etwas anders als auf dem
Freemotion Datenblatt. Bei mir waren es. Ca. 30km. 1100 HM aufwärts und 2100 abwärts. Tragen war ab und zu
notwendig. Freemotion kann ich empfehlen (obwohl ich Spezialized fahre  - alle topnett und gut organisiert.
Die neuesten Mietbikes alle auf 29er außer das Jekyll, das ist noch 26er und glaube ich vom Vorjahr.
Biken auf GC ist schon ein Traum  Station war die am Sandy Beach Hotel.


----------



## SchrottRox (25. November 2014)

Hallo,

ist schon mal wer die einwöchige Rundtour von Free Motion gefahren?
Wir fahren im März und nehmen diese Runde als groben Wegweiser. Die Unterkünfte sind schon gebucht und sind quasi immer in denselben Ortschaften wie auf der Originalroute.
Gibt es eventuell (sinnvolles) Verbesserungspotential was den Trailanteil oder die landschaftlichen Highlights anbelangt?

Danke und Grüße,
Al


----------



## Thescha (14. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand für mich einen GPS-Track für eine schöne Trailtagestour. Start entweder Roque Nublo, Pico de las Nieves oder Cruz de Tejeda.
Soll Richtung Norden, Nord-Osten oder Nord-Westen ans Meer gehen. Zurück wollen wir mit dem Bus, Shuttle oder wir lassen uns vom Mietwagen abholen. Soll kein Schotterweg sein, sondern eher schöner Trail S1-S3.


----------



## Diekholzener (11. Februar 2015)

rayc schrieb:


> So, nun auch von mir die Tracks von Gran Canaria im März 2011:
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=unqxolvijbqhlrxr (Pico Nieves)
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qngzhpzpmxohxnzd (Tauro)
> ...



Mit großer Interesse habe ich dein Post gelesen. Fahre dieses Jahr im Oktober das erste Mal hin und wollte auch ein paar Trails drehen. Kann man die Trails auch mit einem All Mountainbike fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2015)

Diekholzener schrieb:


> Mit großer Interesse habe ich dein Post gelesen. Fahre dieses Jahr im Oktober das erste Mal hin und wollte auch ein paar Trails drehen. Kann man die Trails auch mit einem All Mountainbike fahren ?



kommt auf den Fahrer an


----------



## rayc (11. Februar 2015)

Ich bin 2011 mit meinen CC-Fully (Scott Spark mit Variogabel bis 140mm) gefahren.
Mit einen AM oder Enduro ist das auf jeden Fall leichter und es geht mehr.


----------



## Diekholzener (11. Februar 2015)

rayc schrieb:


> Ich bin 2011 mit meinen CC-Fully (Scott Spark mit Variogabel bis 140mm) gefahren.
> Mit einen AM oder Enduro ist das auf jeden Fall leichter und es geht mehr.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## PraterRadler (25. April 2015)

Bin gerade auf GC und auch einiges gefahren. Bisher eher die südlichen Sachen, die von Playa Ingles gut zu erreichen waren. Suche nun einen Track, der die guten Sachen in der Tauro-Gegend abdeckt. Hat da jemand vielleicht einen guten aktuellen Tip, der die relevanten technischen Sahnestrecken beinhaltet? Bis S3/ 3000m. Habe zwar kleinere Tracks gefunden, ist mit meinen Mitteln hier vor Ort aber etwas schwierig, zusammenzustricken.

Habe ausserdem vor, mich für 3 Tage oben in der Campingregion zwischen Nublo und Nieves einzunisten, um ein paar Runden gen Norden zu drehen. Auch hierfür suche ich noch Tracks in Richtung Teror o.ä (Brigida?) Wieder grob bis S3 und 2000m-3000m. Die Uphillrückwege kann ich mir selber basteln.


----------



## madglobal (9. November 2015)

bin vom 14.11.-20.11. auf der Insel, wohne in Maspalomas. 
Werd mir ein Rad bei Free motion leihen und dann auf eigene Faust  per Mietwagen in die Berge . Habe die hier geposteten Tracks auf GPS dabei. 
Ist jemand auf der Insel und wil sich anschliessen? Könnte sicher noch ein 2. bike in den Wagen bekommen.


----------



## verzascat (1. November 2021)

rayc schrieb:


> So, nun auch von mir die Tracks von Gran Canaria im März 2011:
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=unqxolvijbqhlrxr (Pico Nieves)
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qngzhpzpmxohxnzd (Tauro)
> ...


Hallo @rayc,
gibts die Tracks auf alltracks.com noch? Die gpsies links funktionieren nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (1. November 2021)

Nope.
Habe die Tracks nicht mehr online.
Trails sind aber mit Einstufung in OSM eingepflegt.

Ich würde dir raten zu klären, wie der aktuelle Stand auf Gran Canaria ist.
Angeblich gibt es ein großflächiges Bikeverbot. 
Dazu stand was in einen anderen Gran Canaria Thread.


----------

